# You've Been Piffed!



## TylerD (17/4/14)

We have received some awesome items from donations and I would like to thank everyone who have helped us to assist fellow vapers with their journey!

There is a special PIF I would like to feature. This is from @Rob Fisher AKA Fines Master to a dedicated fellow vaper! Not going to name the recipient, but I would like to post the picture.




Thank you so much everyone! Your donations make this a great community! 

Really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

WOW!!!!!

this is really heart touching!

well done

and to the one this awesome package goes to, YOU ARE LUCKY

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Excellent guys. Keep up the awesomeness. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute one of these days.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom (17/4/14)

Outstanding! I have not seen another community like that.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Wow, that is a very nice PIF! Big ups Oom @Rob Fisher. And to the recipient, I know that'll bring you hours of joy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> this is really heart touching!
> 
> ...


I second your notion mate, extremely heart touch and again to the person who is receiving this awesome PIF, you are extremely lucky. Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## thekeeperza (17/4/14)

Really awesome PIF again! Huge @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (17/4/14)

Well done @Rob Fisher and @TylerD 

This is an epic PIF!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

wow i tell you this just gives me that warm fuzzy feeling inside  this is such a truly amazing community and i feel honoured to be a part of it! to the person receiving this amazing PIF, believe me it's the best feeling every when you get that PIF mail from TylerD, you realise how blessed your life has become since stumbling onto this amazing site  Fantastic people with lots of information to share and hearts the size of mother earth! I love all you guys and like i said, i feel honoured to be a part of ecigs sa, it's home to me

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

i have to admit, when i saw the heading of this thread i thought it was for me LOL


then i was like 

then when i read it i was like ??????????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silverbear (17/4/14)

Wow, now I realize I am not just part of a trend but part of an awesome group of really caring and great guyz, who want to make a difference in some one else's life.

You guyz ROCK 

I hope I will be able to make a contribution some time myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Great PIF and kudos to @Rob Fisher & @TylerD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/4/14)

You've outdone yourself @Rob Fisher, I have never come across another online community such as this and I am proud to be a part of it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Wow @Rob Fisher that is an awesome PIF... karma is gonna kiss you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/4/14)

wow, that looks really cool  great job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (17/4/14)

Really awesome stuff @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Very amazing of you @Rob Fisher to donate that gear 
I am sure the recipient will jump with joy.
@TylerD - you are the man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

You've been Piffed indeed! Schwaaft title my bra! Way to go @TylerD for your hand in this initiative and Rob... the ripples of this act has changed the world forever.

You are a magician @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Respect, Sir Rob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Well done @Rob Fisher and @TylerD, very inspiring. Congrats to the recipient of such fine gear, hope it brings you many puffs of pure bliss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (17/4/14)

Amazing, @Rob Fisher, you're a saint! Congrats to the lucky recipient.


----------



## ET (17/4/14)

i'm deeply humbled and appreciative of this awesome pif. will go fetch soon and we can do some handover foties also

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

fantastic PIF @Rob Fisher - you sir are a legend

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (19/4/14)

wow when you're not used to 12 hour work shifts they really kick the crumpets out of your system 
no worries, slowly adjusting. doesn't help when you almost pull a silver with your new toys. 

due to conflicting schedules the part of rob will be played by his postbox today




and here is a happy me receiving my pif stuff




and lastly, the lewt 
nemesis mod, aw imr 18650 battery, five pawns grand master juice, igo w3 dripper and last but not least an innokin iclear x.i dual coil tank.

the igo w3 came with a stock silica wicked 0.8 oh dual coil and i now see why people like drippers so much. the difference in flavour compared to a tank is significant. or at least the few juices i tried is. will be trying the grand master tonight. also found swopping out juices on a silica dripper doesnt take too long if you have a tap and just rinse it quickly, dab dry with tissue and then a quick dryburn. boom, back in business.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (19/4/14)

Awesome @denizenx , enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

Awesome toys and juices, @denizenx. Enjoy to the full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/14)

Awesome post @denizenx - enjoy it to the max!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

Just loved the part played by! ROFL! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac (19/4/14)

Wow, congrats @denizenx, some awesome vape gear and juice you have there, puff away bro


----------



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

WHAT IS WASN'T ME!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Great Prize, congratulations @denizenx, enjoy vapeing your new gear.


----------



## Metal Liz (19/4/14)

Congrats @denizenx! Have fun with your new toy! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (19/4/14)

Enjoy every moment bro.


----------



## BhavZ (19/4/14)

Enjoy it @denizenx, vape up a storm!


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

Very lucky person very nice rob


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

lucky as heck sonja. woohooo, another vaper just up the road from us.  kzn vape meet coming very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

